# DUSTY WARING's (BTBAM) New custom PRS



## Zoltta (Jul 14, 2009)

Check it out


----------



## MFB (Jul 14, 2009)

God damn it he's just gonna get it all gross and grimey, why so elegant?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 14, 2009)

I Just Came.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 14, 2009)

as always looks awesome, but being honest I'm a little boring looking at those figured maple tops every time


----------



## liamh (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't like btbam, but that is one lovely guitar, the finish is very suhr-esque.


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2009)

The body in that color reminds me a lot of a Thorn, actually.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 14, 2009)

FR! 
that quilt is really big

noice


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 14, 2009)

Do want!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 14, 2009)

That is a nice damn guitar! 
Seems a little too elegant/pretty for a band like BTBAM, 
but hey, its his custom! 
And i like the Floyd being on it.. you don't see a Floyd on a PRS too often


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 14, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Do want!



Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 14, 2009)

Damned sexy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 14, 2009)

god damn.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jul 14, 2009)

I am gonna kidnap Dustie and steal his guitar or better yet make him get me a custom PRS 7


----------



## budda (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks it good.

but what's custom about it?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ I guess the Floyd makes it custom.. 
also, i'm not sure if that "Tiger's Eye" finish is available on production PRS guitars, but i could be wrong


----------



## Nats (Jul 14, 2009)

loves it


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG, that guitar is beautiful!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2009)

It was custom build for him as opposed to being a production model, that's what makes it custom 

I do love PRSs and that thing is HOT


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 14, 2009)

Meh... gold hardware FTL.

_TJK*


----------



## Harry (Jul 15, 2009)

The best PRS guitar I've ever seen, literally.
Dustie is one hell of a lucky fucker.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2009)

That bastard.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 15, 2009)

That's so nice, now I can't wait for my C22 to get here


----------



## Rabsa (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful! I like the maple top. It's... stunning.


But that Floyd rose... ermm... in my opinion, FR's place is not in PRS... 


But congrats!


...you bastard.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 15, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> But that Floyd rose... ermm... in my opinion, FR's place is not in PRS...



Why not?

It's a nice guitar, but the colour is a little brown for my tastes.


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2009)

I meant i wanted to see specs. I wonder how he got those pickups wound, or if they're stock?

either way it is indeed a nice guitar.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks nice but that FLoyd just never seems to look good on PRS's.


Change it with a gold PRS trem though and I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks awesome with the Floyd.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

budda said:


> It looks it good.
> 
> but what's custom about it?



Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 15, 2009)

Well he most likely picked the top, pickups, hardware, neck profile, wood choices, colour and extra options to do with the inlays and other areas. Plus the finish isn't available to regular PRS's.


Just like any other custom.



I don't understand how you can't see it's a custom? 

Is it because it appears to be a custom 24 with just a floyd?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, custom options:

-Floyd Rose
-Locking Nut
-Tiger Eye finish (only available on Private Stock orders)
-Quilted Maple headcap

I love it, I wish PRS would offer OFRs on their models as a standard option! The neon/lime green one that the guy from Story of the Year had (and sadly, broke... ) was AWESOME.


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

^ what happened that it broke?

I really like PRS when it comes to artists I have to say they really treat them well, even the smaller guys it seems. They just need better marketing among younger players and more options in that price range. Maybe there's some cheaper ones now, but most everything seems to be $500 import or $3000 US models that I see in stores.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 15, 2009)

Me wants.. although I think the nuts + FR are a bit of an overkill. Why is the PRS tremolo not good enough anyway?


----------



## GazPots (Jul 15, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Yep, custom options:
> 
> -Floyd Rose
> -Locking Nut
> ...



Didn't that guy chuck it across the stage to his tech and had a bout of epic fail?


At least that's what i read/saw on some thread with the brutal broken prs pictures.


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2009)

HE BROKE HIS PRS?! SONOFABITCH!

there's an emerald green Custom 22 w/ trem for $2200CAD OBO in Toronto right now. My dream PRS, but... not about to happen lol.


----------



## jsousa (Jul 16, 2009)

nice, but man, doesnt really blow my socks off at all. seems like of all the companies he could have endorsed, prs was a subpar choice


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Didn't that guy chuck it across the stage to his tech and had a bout of epic fail?
> 
> 
> At least that's what i read/saw on some thread with the brutal broken prs pictures.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 16, 2009)

Well i've found the numerous threads on it i read a few years ago but the pics are gone so i'm still looking for them.


It was a lime/orange custom PRS with some HUGE inlay along the second half of the neck and it was had it's headstock either ripped in half or broken right off.



Gloriously painful.


Edit - Managed to get two pics but no damage.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 16, 2009)

my qualm with PRS is that they never really stray outside their bubble. they have a few models (which are nice) but they all look similar. 

i was happy to see them do a production baritone but it was an SE

there were those Borland 7ths that are like a myth.

they need to branch out a bit more IMHO


----------



## GazPots (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont think they do. They been doing what they've been doing sucessfully for decades and it's working nicely for them.



If they branch out and make 7 string custom 22/24's or any other odd models off the beaten path how many people will ACTUALLY buy one and not just proclaim they will and never follow through because really it'll have a high price.

I'd love a prs 7 but not if it's going to cost me a fortune. Rather go custom at that stage. And i'm pretty sure there are many who think the same.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice. BTBAM are awesome.


----------



## xschuldinerx (Jul 16, 2009)

Now its Paul's turn to order one


----------



## MikeH (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice guitar, but I'd skip the FR and give it a rosewood neck.

The one thing I'd love to see on a CuRo24 is a hipshot or similar fixed bridge. I didn't really get on with the one piece on my old Cu22 (too close in height to a TOM), and I've used a Tremol-no to fix my current PRS's trem.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 17, 2009)

GazPots said:


> If they branch out and make 7 string custom 22/24's or any other odd models off the beaten path how many people will ACTUALLY buy one and not just proclaim they will and never follow through because really it'll have a high price.



 That's why a ton of manufacturers that have people begging them to make a 7-string version of their guitars won't... too many people will claim they're ready to put money down and then don't/won't follow through! 

Nice find on the pics, I was searching for them the other day and couldn't find them!  That "heart" SOTY guitar was so badass, I don't remember the exact way it was damaged but it definitely had a fall of some sorts (they do a lot of the guitar spins and whatnot) so it was either him tossing it to someone or maybe a spin gone bad!  Such a shame, that thing was awesome!  I think PRS needs to make an OFR-loaded model!  That's one option that I could see people actually buying...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll probably get called  for this but,

I liked their S series better. But I'm an S series kinda guy


----------



## Arctodus (Jul 17, 2009)

a PRS with a floyd. *oh boy!* . Could of just got a carvin california carved top with a floyd and thrown some dimarzios in it and had a bunch of change left.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jul 17, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> a PRS with a floyd. *oh boy!* . Could of just got a carvin california carved top with a floyd and thrown some dimarzios in it and had a bunch of change left.



except they have an endorsement deal with PRS, which makes all the difference haha


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 17, 2009)

MFB said:


> God damn it he's just gonna get it all gross and grimey, why so elegant?



Why not so elegant? Guitars are meant to be played, not looked at. It's not like he can't ever get another one if he wants or needs.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 27, 2009)

Slightly OT but since it was mentioned, I found a video of that killer "Heart" neon green PRS in action:


----------



## tian (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting, I wonder if his custom is chambered to make it lighter because I had heard that he had issues with the weight of his old PRSs and had to switch back to his Ibanez Ss for a little while. Apparently he has some serious back issues.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 27, 2009)

liamh said:


> I don't like btbam, but that is one lovely guitar, the finish is very suhr-esque.



Neither, definitely not a fan, but that guitar is like...MADE OF GOLDEN SEMEN.


----------

